# colonoscopy/endoscopy problems



## Ryan Banks (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi i went to the ER because i had blood in my stool I've lost 81lbs in the past 8 months without even trying im not even active. I had a colonoscopy and endoscopy done at same time 3 days after i still feel horrible still have bloody stools i am very nauseous feel a little dizzy at times and my stomach keeps making these weird noises and hurts a little also when i use the bathroom i have to go like 2 or 3 more times after that anyone with suggestions or answers please help i called the dr and he said everything on the test seems normal but i know how my body feels and this is definitely not normal.


----------



## angelahaase (Jun 1, 2016)

Did your colonoscopy come back normal? Maybe you have a fissure or hemorrhoid


----------

